# Markenfrage:Perca und Salmo



## Forelle97 (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute,
 ich bin am überlegen ob ich ein Zelt von Salmo kaufen soll.

Ist Salmo eine gute Marke? 

Wie sieht es mit Perca aus , ich habe einen Piepser und will wissen wie lange er hält , wenn ich damit sorgsam umgehe.

Danke schonmal :vik:


----------



## Heilbutt (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Servus|wavey:
beide Marken entstammen ja eher dem "Niedrigpreissegment".

Von daher wirst du wohl keine Top-Qualität erwarten dürfen...

Zum Zelt selbst kann ich dir leider nichts sagen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Forelle97 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Okay , danke...
Was sind denn Marken mit guter Qualität und niedrigem Preis?
Als Schüler ist mein Budget eher knapp


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Geh doch einfach angeln, und penn zu Hause.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Forelle97 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

 Schon vergessen ich bin Schüler , ich bin quasi zum schlafen geboren


----------



## Wassermaxxe (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Dann sollte dein Schlafpensum aber doch in den Vormittagsstunden erledigt sein - oder??? :q


----------



## Forelle97 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Zurzeit sind Ferien  Ich kann ohne den Lehrer der mich in den Schlaf labert immer so schlecht schlafen


----------



## Wassermaxxe (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Dann beim nächsten Mal vor den Ferien eben ein paar Mitschnitte machen :vik:


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*



Forelle97 schrieb:


> Schon vergessen ich bin Schüler , *ich bin quasi zum schlafen geboren*


 



Aber vermutlich nicht zum angeln.
Und für höhere Aufgaben?|kopfkrat



Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Forelle97 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Ja, das sollte ich mal machen :q Kannst du bitte mal ne andere Frage beantworten? Hat jetzt zwar nix mit dem Thema zu tun aber egal 

Kann ich bei der Festbleimontage auch die Carp Bomb in den Karabiner hängen?


----------



## steppes (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Laß die Finger von den Askari Eigenmarken, hatte von denen mal einen Schirm und nach dem ersten Regen war ich unter dem Schirm so nass als hätte ich im Freien gesesen.

Schau mal ob dir nicht evtl. ein Schirmzelt/Brolly reicht, diese sind günstiger als ein richtiges Zelt. Wichtig ist eine Wassersäule von min. 2000mm besser 2500mm, erst dann ist es Wasserdicht!

Besitze Mosella und Ehmanns und die sind top aber auch relativ teuer. Ganz gut sind die Sachen von Ulli-Dulli in ebay.


----------



## angelpfeife (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Ist beides Müll. Übel billig gemacht und Askari verdient daran anscheinend auch noch einen überdurchschnittlichen Prozentsatz (hat mal jemand aus sicherer Quelle durchsickern lassen). Da kannst dir ja die Qualität denken. Hab allerdings ne Kogha Rute und muss sagen nicht schlecht. Heißt aber nich dass Kogha viel besser ist....


----------



## Jacky Fan (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Auch preiswertes Gerät kann lange halten.
Ein Grossteil geht eh nur einige Tage im Jahr ans Wasser und kann so nur teilweise die Qualität wiedergeben.
Profiausrüstung, soweit man es denn auch profesionell nutzt, braucht ein ganz geringer Teil der Sportfischer.

Zurück zur Frage:

Ich bin von einigen Produkten der Marke Salmo positiv überrascht und überzeugt.
Zelt hab ich nicht. Angel mit Pose und bin immer hellwach am Wasser


----------



## -Kevin- (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

ich hab meinen Schirm schon zich jahre und keine Probleme, klar bekommt man für das geld keine top ware aber es ist ausreichend.


----------



## Forelle97 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Ich hab mir jetzt doch kein Zelt gekauft sondern ein Schirm mit Plane hinten dran , aber auch von Salmo.Und ich muss sagen , das es schon einen soliden Eindruck macht.
Praxistest geht noch nicht , weil alles zugefroren ist 
Ich bin aber auch der Meinung das es das günstigere Zeug auch tut. Viele Angler die ich kenne haben teures Zeug wie eine Liege und ein Zelt von Fox (unbezahlbar) und gehen dann  nicht mal Nachtangeln.
Das ist in meinen Augen dumm.


----------



## -Kevin- (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

ich hab damit keine Probleme, länger wie 2 Nächte geh ich ne angeln und da tut es mein Schirmzelt von Salmo. Ich nutze es eh fast nur bei Regen bei trockenen Wetter bau ich es nicht auf.
Wenn ich nur eine Nacht angeln gehe brauche ich auch keine liege, da wird durch gemacht und am nächsten morgen gehts heim.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Kannst du auch intelligente Fragen stellen?|kopfkrat
Bis jetzt liest man von dir, seit deiner Anmeldung, bloß Fragen vom Kaliber: "Kann ich xy(Boilies, Würmer...) aufmotzen?"
"Kann ich xy in den Karabiner einhängen?"


Mir scheint du bist hell, wie ein Eisenbahntunnel(Mit der richtigen Betonung reimt sich der Satz) und dazu ein ganz heißer Kandidat für die Ignorliste ganz vieler Boardies.


----------



## Forelle97 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Was soll deiner Meinung nach denn Fragen?
Ich bin kein Markenfreak und frage ob irgendeine Shimanorolle das und das aushält...
Ich frag mich wer hier so hell wie ein Eisenbahntunnel ist


----------



## boiliemeister (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Lustig 
Habt Ihr Probleme


----------



## Forelle97 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Die Pfeiffe über mir anscheinend schon , der motzt mich an weil ich wissen will wie man Boilies fängiger macht
Ich bin 13 und angel erst seit einem Jahr , da muss ich ja noch nicht alles wissen oder?


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Mal was anderes: Salmo is doch keine Hausmarke von Askari oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## Forelle97 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Ich weiß es nicht genau , aber ich denke schon...
Weiß aber auch nicht wo man das rausfinden kann


----------



## Lenger06 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*



Forelle97 schrieb:


> Die Pfeiffe über mir anscheinend schon , der motzt mich an weil ich wissen will wie man Boilies fängiger macht
> Ich bin 13 und angel erst seit einem Jahr , da muss ich ja noch nicht alles wissen oder?



|good:mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen!!!!

Ich kann dir leider zu den Marken nichts sagen aber für die Übergangszeit bis du dein eigenes Geld verdienst wirds schon reichen!!!
Ich hab in meiner Schülerzeit auch nur mit "Schnäppchen" gefischt und es auch so gelernt.#6

Gruß


----------



## Forelle97 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*



Lenger06 schrieb:


> |good:mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen!!!!
> 
> Ich kann dir leider zu den Marken nichts sagen aber für die Übergangszeit bis du dein eigenes Geld verdienst wirds schon reichen!!!
> Ich hab in meiner Schülerzeit auch nur mit "Schnäppchen" gefischt und es auch so gelernt.#6
> ...



Endlich mal jemand der mich versteht  Andauernd wird man angeschnauzt wenn man mal etwas fragt was für die "Profis" selbstverständlich ist...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Ich kenne Salmo als Marke bei Wobblern und die kommen aus Polen.


----------



## Forelle97 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Echt? Also ich kenn sie nur als Marke bei Liegen,Stühlen,Taschen,Schirmen und Zelten... Ist das Logo gelb? Dann müsste es die selbe Marke sein


----------



## Lenger06 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Soweit ich weiß sind das verschiedene Marken!!

Der Wobbler und Jerkbaithersteller Salmo aus Polen stellt qualitativ hochwertige Kunstköder her.

Die Marke Salmo von Askari ist ja eher dem unteren Preissegment zuzuordnen!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

http://www.salmo.com.pl/ <- Das meine ich wenn ich von Salmo rede. Aber anscheinend sind das zwei verschiedene Marken wie Lenger06 schon gesagt hat.


----------



## Forelle97 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Ja, ich habs gegoogelt , es sind zwei verschiedene Marken.
Ja , ich kenn Salmo auch aus dem Askari , die Marke gehört echt dem günstigem Preissegement an , aber sie sie eigentlich nicht allzu schlecht. Für meine Zwecke reicht es denke ich mal. 
Wer den Askari da hat , der kann mal bei den Stühlen und Liegen kucken , da ist so eine Liege von Salmo für 70 Euronen drinne , die ist sogar der Tipp von denen also Preis-Leistungseverhältnis , die werd ich mir am Mittwoch holen


----------



## steppes (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Askari Eigenmarken sind:
Salmo, Seapoint, Perca, Kogha, Silverman, Lago u.a.

Die Wobblerschmiede Salmo hat nichts mit Askari zu tun! SALMO Wobbler sind highend (TopFängige) Kunstköder die in Polen produziert werden.


P.S. Mach dich nicht rum wegen div. dummer Sprüche, es gibt halt Menschen die meinen Sie wußten schon bei ihrer Geburt alles. 

Ein Forum ist da um sich auszutauschen und gerade Junganglern sollte man helfen und nicht dumm anmachen.


----------



## Forelle97 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*



steppes schrieb:


> Askari Eigenmarken sind:
> Salmo, Seapoint, Perca, Kogha, Silverman, Lago u.a.
> 
> Die Wobblerschmiede Salmo hat nichts mit Askari zu tun! SALMO Wobbler sind highend (TopFängige) Kunstköder die in Polen produziert werden.
> ...


Was? Kogha auch? 
DAM und Balzer aber nicht oder?

Ja , es gibt leider zu viele die immer wieder die Jungangler anschnauzen. Das kann ich ja mal gar net ham. Es gibt leider zu wenige Leute die so denken wie du


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Khoga, Perca, Riverman, Silverman, Blue River und Lago sind ebenfalls Hausmarken von Askari.
Balzer, DAM, Daiwa, Shimano, Penn, .. sind "eigene" Marken.


----------



## Forelle97 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Sind Kogha und DAM eigentlich gute Marken? Im Verhältnis zu dem Preis halt...
Ich verstehe nicht warum Askari nicht eine Hausmarke macht sondern ein Sortiment an Hausmarken hat...


----------



## chxxstxxxx (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Gut ist relativ. Du kriegst das, was Du bezahlst. Jeder Hersteller hat "gute" und "schlechte" Produkte im Sortiment. Hier einen Vergleich anzustellen würde den Rahmen sprengen. Wenn Du ein bestimmtes Teil im Auge hast, dann verwende die Forensuche und schau ob es dazu schon Meinungen gibt. Und wenn nicht, dann frag einfach.


----------



## Forelle97 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Nein, ich meinte nur so im Allgemeinen...
Ich hab noch mal ne Frage:Wie ist Sänger Ultra Tec ng runner?
Die Forensuche spuckt irgendein anderes Zeug aus...
*
*


----------



## steppes (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Am besten immer ein Preislimit setzen und dann schaun welche Angebote es gibt und vorallem im Web nach Erfahrungsberichten suchen oder halt im Anglerboard fragen.

Also meine Erfahrungen mit Kogha usw. von Askari sind nicht so dolle und für das Geld bekommste meist auch ordentliches Markengerät von anderen, gerade bei Rollen und Ruten sind von DAM und div. Anbietern schon günstige und gute Sachen zu bekommen.

Askari hat sowas wie quali/preisstufe:
Perca (Zubehör) - billig, quali geht so
Silverman (Ruten/Rollen) - Quali schlecht, super billig
Kogha (Ruten/Rollen) - bessere Quali und höherer Preis
Seapoint - Merresprogram
usw........

Wie gehabt der Preis bestimmt meißt die Qualität.


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Ahhh , okay. Und kann  mir auch jemand die Frage mit der Rolle von Sänger beantworten , ist die gut oder nicht?


----------



## -Kevin- (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

DAM zbsp verkauft Teile für wirklich wenig Geld aber auch relativ teure Sachen. Meistens bekommt man je nach Preis eine bestimmte Qualität. Manchmal bekommt man auch für relativ wenig sehr gute Qualität und manchmal sind teure Artikel glatt für die Tonne.


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Auf was muss ich achten um  gute bzw. schlechte Sachen , zu kriegen.
Also jetzt bei ner Rolle meine ich. 

Was sollte sie erfüllen und was nicht haben?


----------



## -Kevin- (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Da kommt immer vieles zusammen und das kann man auch nie zu 100% sagen aber gerade eine Rolle von Penn oder Shimano ist schon was vernünftiges.
Ich denke da kann man nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Honeyball (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*



Forelle97 schrieb:


> Ich bin 13 und angel erst seit einem Jahr , da muss ich ja noch nicht alles wissen oder?



Völlig korrekt, und Du hast selbstverständlich das gute Recht, hier Fragen zu stellen und auf vernünftige Antworten zu hoffen.

Und umgekehrt kann jeder damit rechnen, von uns entsprechend "berücksichtigt" zu werden, wenn er sich zu sowas hier:


Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Kannst du auch intelligente Fragen stellen?|kopfkrat
> Bis jetzt liest man von dir, seit deiner Anmeldung, bloß Fragen vom Kaliber: "Kann ich xy(Boilies, Würmer...) aufmotzen?"
> "Kann ich xy in den Karabiner einhängen?"
> 
> ...


hinreißen lässt!


----------



## Wassermaxxe (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*



-Kevin- schrieb:


> Da kommt immer vieles zusammen und das kann man auch nie zu 100% sagen aber gerade eine Rolle von Penn oder Shimano ist schon was vernünftiges.
> Ich denke da kann man nichts falsch machen.


 
Sehe ich genauso.
Es gibt immer wieder Angebote, wo "Markenware" zu vergleichbaren Preisen über den Ladentisch geht, zu denen man sonst mit den "Hausmarken" Vorlieb nehmen muss.
Auch bei Askari - wenn's der unbedingt sein soll.


----------



## Fanne (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*



-Kevin- schrieb:


> Da kommt immer vieles zusammen und das kann man auch nie zu 100% sagen aber gerade eine Rolle von Penn oder Shimano ist schon was vernünftiges.
> Ich denke da kann man nichts falsch machen.



moin moin , das würde ich so nicht stehen lassen !!!!

es ist einfach falsch einen jungangler der eh nur friedfische mit 12 lenzen angeln darf eine MEERESROLLE ala PENN zu empfehlen !!!

ich meine Wozu ???

desweiteren SHIMANO , Shimano hat rollen von MÜLLLL  bis High End ! Da er mit seinen 13  Jahren kaum Knete auf Tasche hat  , würde dieser dann den MÜLL von Shimano kaufen und denken er hat ne Geile Rolle nur weil die Marke drauf steht ! 


Was Ruten und Rollen betrifft , bist du mit den Marken Sänger , Spro , Cormoran gut beraten würde ich sagen , diese Marken haben sowohl gute Ruten als auch gute Rollen zum vernünftigen Preis .



PS : wenn ein 45jähriger Mann erst das Angeln beginnt , ist er dann auch ein JungangleR? 
#h#h


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*



Fanne schrieb:


> Was Ruten und Rollen betrifft , bist du mit den Marken Sänger , Spro , Cormoran gut beraten würde ich sagen , diese Marken haben sowohl gute Ruten als auch gute Rollen zum vernünftigen Preis .
> 
> 
> PS : wenn ein 45jähriger Mann erst das Angeln beginnt , ist er dann auch ein JungangleR?
> #h



Ja , ich werde mich wohl an diese Marken halten , die sind für mich noch erschwinglich , wenn ich mal was von Shimano haben will , dann mach ich halt nen Monat Hausarbeit und dann krieg ich das von meinen Eltern bezahlt|supergri




Fanne schrieb:


> Da er mit seinen 13  Jahren kaum Knete auf Tasche hat



Ja , das stimmt leider


----------



## -Kevin- (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

naja das mit dem Friedfischangeln weiß ich nicht, ist ja von Bundesland  zu Bundesland verschieden ... und auch eine Penn bekommt man für 50 - 60  euro genau wie eine Shimano die kein Müll ist.
Es kommt auch darauf an was er mit der Rolle vor hat um was genaueres zu sagen.
 Die Freilaufrollen von Cormoran sind auch ganz brauchbar und relativ günstig.

Die Preisspanne ist teilweise auch relativ groß, wenn man Preise vergleicht kann man richtige Schnäppchen machen bei einigen Modellen


----------



## nostradamus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

hallo,

ist echt ein witziges thema mit viel unwahrheiten! |rolleyes

askari kauft faktisch genauso ihre angelgeräte in asien ein, wie andere firmen auch. 

ich hatte bereits öfters rollen in der hand, die bei mehreren "Anbietern" im katalog sind bzw. waren, aber sie unterschieden sich event. im preis und in der ausstattung. 

das rollen von penn oder shimano so gut sind, wie hier stellenweise geschrieben, das bezweifele ich stark. fakt ist, dass z.b. eine stella von shimano top ist, aber sie hat natürlich auch ihren preis und man kann nur rollen in der selben preisklasse miteinander vergleichen.

Tipp: 
geh ins geschäft und schau dir einfach selber verschiedene rollen an und schreib dir die bezeichnung auf und google mal die rolle und du wirst meinungen über die rolle finden.

gruß


----------



## -Kevin- (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Askari hat aber zbsp die Eigenschaft das sie ihre hausmarken im Preis sehr hoch ansetzen und dann sehr stark reduzieren und dann denken alle sie haben sonst was für ein Schnäppchen gemacht.  Ander Firmen sind in der Beziehung nicht extrem.

Die Ruten und Rollen der Hausmarken finde ich sind nicht so der bringer, der Rest geht schon.


----------



## nostradamus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

gutes/ schlechtes marketing nennt man sowas!


----------



## -Kevin- (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

ich denke das ist Absicht, das dann alle die Reduzierte ware kaufen und denken sie haben was extrem hochwertiges für kleines Geld ................   obwohl der Wert noch unter dem Reduzierten Preis liegt ....


----------



## nostradamus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*



-Kevin- schrieb:


> ..............   obwohl der Wert noch unter dem Reduzierten Preis liegt ....



das würde ich nicht so sagen. was ist der wert von einem gegenstand? schwere frage, aber man kann sagen, dass der wert eines produktes von dem wille des marktes/kunden bestimmt wird und der preis entspricht dem, was der markt bereit ist dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## -Kevin- (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Ich meinte damit das Askari trotzdem noch ordentlich Gewinn macht.


----------



## NickAdams (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Die Zelte von Salmo muss man auf jeden Fall mit einem guten Nahtabdichter (Ebay) und Impregnierspray "nachbessern", und dann hast du wieder Kosten, die du gleich in ein Qualitätszelt investieren kannst.
Die Perca-Piepser sind nicht schlecht, trockne sie aber nach jedem Regeneinsatz gut ab, sonst sind sie schnell hin. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Ich trockne nach nem Angeln im Regen eh prinzipiell alles sehr gut...

Ich hBab ja jetzt ein Schirmzelt von Salmo , muss ich den Schirm auch mit Nahtabdichter nachbessern oder reicht da Imprägnierspray?


----------



## nostradamus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

hallo,

in meinen augen liegt der grosse vorteil bei askari in der tatsache, dass sie eine längere garantie auf verschiedene artikel gewähren, so dass man sie umtauschen kann (z.b. undicht) 

gruß

nosta

ps achte auf angebote und schlag dann erst zu


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

Ja , das ist echt stark beim Askari , 4 Jahre Garantie auf ne Silverman Rute !!!
Das Zeug von Silverman ist echt  nicht grade der Burner , aber ich habse dann doch gekauft , weil wenn se mal kaputt geht tausch ich se einfach um. Hat ja eh nur 18,99 gekostet.


----------



## Fanne (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

die kunst daran ist einen kassenbeleg 4 jahre aufzuheben das man da noch was drauf lesen kann dann


----------



## Koalabaer (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*



Fanne schrieb:


> die kunst daran ist einen kassenbeleg 4 jahre aufzuheben das man da noch was drauf lesen kann dann



bei den Belegen der Onlinebestellungen kein Problem. #6
bei den im Laden,schwierig.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> bei den Belegen der Onlinebestellungen kein Problem. #6
> bei den im Laden,schwierig.
> 
> Gruß Jörg



Du musst sie salzen und vakuumverpackt einfrieren , dann sind sie lange haltbar


----------



## nostradamus (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

ehrlich??


----------



## Forelle97 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Markenfrageerca und Salmo*

  
Nein , das war nur ein Joke...
Wäre aber eine Idee wer


----------

